# Lighting up an outdoor arena?



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I should add that when my husband built the fence, he left the posts at full length. The plan was to cut off the tops once we made sure they weren't going to sink down further. But now I'm thinking they're tall enough to make good lamp posts... the other practical use these lights would have is allowing me to pick up manure in the evenings. Soon it will be dark at 4:30 and I'll be out there trying to scoop poop in the dark. We do have a motion sensing light in front of the barn and a dusk to dawn street light not far away, but it's not really enough.

Here's a picture of my paddock with my daughter riding Harley for perspective:


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

If your horses are allowed to roam around your arena without supervision, they will destroy any lighting on those posts since they'd be low enough for them to reach.



To light up our yard, barn, and corral, hubby buried the electric lines underground and ran them where needed, sunk a telephone post (we can buy used ones from the rural electric company), put the light on top of the post ( most are mercury vapor lights) and ran the wire up it through conduit. We have switches in the house to control the lights remotely.


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

I am watching this thread! We are about to put in a nice 20x60 and I want to light it too! *grabs popcorn*


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

*pops more popcorn*


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

They need to be higher than those posts, or you and tge horse are going to be blinded at every turn.

Can you mount them on the outside edge of the roof of your barn to light the paddock or arena?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

At one time we had a riding ring along the side of the barn and we put up a couple of flood lights at each corner of the barn and this lit up the riding area well enough to ride at night, the switch was in the barn so could be turned on easily when I needed them.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Prairie - hadn't thought of that. It's highly unlikely the horses would go near them since the entire fence line is electrified... they don't go near it. Sinking extra posts is possible, but not this time of year since the ground is about to freeze hard. We could, however, nail something onto the posts to extend them by a few feet. 

And yes greentree, I suppose at that height they would be at eye level for me, though slightly above for the horses. I could mount them to the roof of the barn, but it would be difficult to light the entire length of the paddock from there and I would end up with very uneven lighting. Still, a possibility...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just a quick hint lighting an arena doesn't require a huge a mount of lighting what is more important is height and the angle the lights are adjusted to. You can get by with cheaper lights if the height is appropriate(higher than the posts you pictured) and don't shine them directly down onto the ground. Point them almost across to the other side. It creates a more even lighting over the whole area rather than big spots on the ground directly under the light.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Nothing useful to say, but how come your pictures are always so great...and so CLEAN. Always... even the horses, look at Harley SHINE!

My grey varies between brown and yellow


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I had my new neighbor (he's an electrician, I got lucky lol) come over and run a new wire with a switch inside my run in shed that faces my riding area. He mounted a double waterproof spot light on the tree next to the run in and it lights up about 60-70% of the riding space. This year I want to run a second wire from that switch across the front (and underneath) the run in shed so I can have another light on the other side. That should light up the whole space then.

We also have a small motion detector light in front of the stalls (they're open and in the back of the large run in) and one in front of the barn door. They're both battery powered


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Harley does look clean doesn't he @Yogiwick. Have to hate her a little bit for that since we call our grey's Princess Poostain and Penelope Poostain!!!
Sorry Acadian!!
Our arena's are right next to the barn so we've got a floodlight attached to the ends of the barn but if your set up isn't like that you could maybe have a really tall post put in somewhere and run electricity too it for a floodlight


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

jaydee said:


> Harley does look clean doesn't he @Yogiwick. Have to hate her a little bit for that since we call our grey's Princess Poostain and Penelope Poostain!!!
> Sorry Acadian!!
> Our arena's are right next to the barn so we've got a floodlight attached to the ends of the barn but if your set up isn't like that you could maybe have a really tall post put in somewhere and run electricity too it for a floodlight


Hahaha.... trust me, Harley's not always that clean! We're getting into the dusty season now, his coat is longer and therefore harder to brush. I don't want to bathe him as the temperature drops. He is getting dirtier by the day 

I think I'm going to do two things: there is a telephone pole by the road at one end of the paddock. I can have a dusk to dawn light put on that for about 20$ a month. It would light the far end of the paddock and wouldn't be a bad thing for security either. We have one by hour house driveway, but this one would basically be right over the paddock. 

The other end of the paddock is up against the barn I need to figure out a way to attach and wire a light on the overhang so it would look out into the paddock area. This won't completely light the entire area, but would be a start. We won't do anything complicated, but there should be enough light to walk and do a few simple drills on a dark night. 

Will let you know if I come up with something and post pics.


----------

